# I need adventurous guinea pigs!



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Would some of you like to join me in a (purely selfish, sort of) adventure?

I'd like to get a bunch of beginning to intermediate (and highly skilled knitters would be welcome, as well) knitters to help me out. I'm in a Master's degree program aimed at teaching me how to teach. It's a program in "instructional design and curriculum," basically teaching me how to teach stuff--and frankly, I'm really tired of grammar, composition and teaching engineering students how to write a comprehensible sentence. So....I'd like to try something else. 

You know that beginning knitters are generally started off with a scarf, right?

Well, there are scarves (see the rather delicious neopolitan ice cream garter stitch shawl)

--and then there are there are scarves.((yep, that IS a scarf using Estonian lace patterns)



OK, I would very much like to set up a class of adventurous, beginning to intermediate knitters, with a specific goal in mind: we'll all end up with an heirlloom, Hapsaalu shawl (or at least the ability and confidence to knit one).

No pressure, (remember, I'm the one taking the class) and you are going to be helping ME. No tuition (I wouldn't dare).

All you need to be able to do is knit (whether Eastern, Western, Combination or backwards and upside down) and purl (same thing) and be adventurous enough to try knitting with very fine yarn and itty bitty needles...or...not quite so fine yarn and slightly larger needles. 

Oh, if you are a 'straight needle' person, you need to be willing to at least try circulars. Trust me. 

What I HOPE we'll end up getting is something like this to hand down to our great great great grand children, who we will haunt if they allow the cat to have kittens on it. (see wedding shawl...now the legend is that something like this is used as a wedding veil and can be drawn through a woman's wedding ring. We aren't going quite that far...but we COULD!) 

Who is willing to help me with this? We can stumble through the process together.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Just for you http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet%7Cknitting&sort=best&query=guinea%20pig
I know that's not what you meant. That shawl is astounding.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: 

I'm sure you'll find lots of students. I only crochet :-(


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Love it!!!!
I've just finished a Liz Stole and I'm finishing a Holbrook,
so I guess you'd call me, hmm, a fearless beginner?
it's a beautiful shawl and I'm in!
Debbie


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

the wedding shawl and the Estonian lace shawl, - yes, please!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

rainie said:


> Just for you http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet%7Cknitting&sort=best&query=guinea%20pig
> I know that's not what you meant. That shawl is astounding.


This is my favorite. Unfortunately, it's not in English.

P.S. I could knit that shawl, I've knit socks with 0000 needles, but I have no use for it in this life or as an heirloom.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, that's definitely 'fearless!" 

I would be really happy, and grateful, to have you join in, remembering that if you are a beginner knitter, I'm a beginner course designer! We'll learn as we go.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, those are adorable!  

but I don't speak Spanish either. Too bad they aren't charted!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

For those of you who want to join in and help me, we'll be starting this in about a week; the first session will be about what an Estonian "Hapsaalu' shawl IS, and why, even though it looks intimidating (and, to be honest, IS intimidating) it's doable. 

Obviously..people do it! 

And so can we. If you would like to help me with this, send me a private message. I'll have a website set up (or maybe a group on Ravelry so that we can all kibitz?) by then. Thsnk you for your help!

..............and we WILL get a gorgeous shawl out of this. 

BTW...the really nice thing about doing this sort of shawl is....it is expensive in time, but not so much in materials.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

good point, guess we'll need some yarn !!!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> This is my favorite. Unfortunately, it's not in English.
> 
> P.S. I could knit that shawl, I've knit socks with 0000 needles, but I have no use for it in this life or as an heirloom.


You sound like exactly the sort of knitter who would be a big help! Mind you, such shawls generally are not knitted with needles quite that small. 

As for the cute little guinea pigs: Nope...it's not in English. I just hit the 'translate' button on the page in the hope that, just maybe, I could figure out the pattern.

I got this:

_ passing the edge point nonwovens

make 1 previous increase (raise the point of the previous row of the following item to the left needle, knit the point right up to twisting, weaving the point where they raised the point that increased)

work 6 points to the right

make 1 further increase (knit the next stitch, raise the point of the previous row of the point just left needle knitting and weaving to twisting right)

weave the right edge point _

er....what?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful shawl! Hope you have lots of folks to help you learn to teach!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I would be interested
Moonieboy


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> You sound like exactly the sort of knitter who would be a big help! Mind you, such shawls generally are not knitted with needles quite that small.
> 
> As for the cute little guinea pigs: Nope...it's not in English. I just hit the 'translate' button on the page in the hope that, just maybe, I could figure out the pattern.
> 
> ...


Point=stitch?
Lifted increases?


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

point = stitch?

probably.  

Still and all, that site made me very afraid. I was imagining all sorts of prickly things going on.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you, Moonieboy!

I'll be sending a PM out in the next few days to let everyone know exactly what we'll be doing...where, and with what!

Just think: what a wonderful chance for us all to figure out 'how to do this better."


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

That blue one.....wow!


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

I might be willing to try. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Does that mean you're willing to give it a try? (pleading look)


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, mewfin!

I think it will be fun...and since I'm knee deep in classwork for this myself, it SHOULD be fun, right?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

As a research assistant I can see the measurements for the scarf are only 4 inches larger than a baby blanket and even Wiki says they are done on US 3 - 4 with fingering wool. Even then the bobbles would be an issue since they increase bulk. Maybe all those Estonian brides were former milk maids with very developed fingers :-o :shock: :lol: to get the scarf to pass through their ring.

Haapsalu, being a sea side resort like Heiligendamm that was established before it, was like Brighton in attracting aristocracy for medical waters, muds and spas. So they have some form of tourist attraction ketch. With all the needle arts that were imported into the Scandinavian areas at that time there are many forms of elaborate costuming for celebrations and vary from year to year, each trying to outdo the preceding years.

Any form of open work could be used for your class research that could give you a better teaching plan and program. As you know with your statistic class you need to keep the study open--like not trying to bias the jury.

Best wishes with your project and resulting summary which I'm sure you will share with us on KP.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

well, WE may be doing something with fingering wool and size three or four needles....but the 'wedding ring shawls" were done in 'cobweb' (finer than lace) and sometimes the needle sizes, depending on the product desired, went up to size 5's. 


Haapsalu shawls..from Estonia...actually 'borrow' from the Russian and Scandanavian traditions, both. What makes them unique is the frame/border/edging form, and the fineness of the fabric. These ultra fine shawls were very special ones; 'presentation' shawls.


Wedding ring shawls are knitted with 'cobweb' lace and 00 to 1 needles, depending on the knitter's gauge. Now me, I LIKE knitting with teeny weeny needles, but not quite that tiny. I'm hoping to do something a little less eye strain provoking.

The women of Estonia would often make a shawl with a slightly heavier weight of yarn, making the body either garter stitch only or a very simple lace, and confine the elaborate stuff to the border or edging. They would also, typically, knit the edging first and either pick up the stitches from that to knit the shawl, or else sew the edging on the shawl separately.

Modern Estonian knitters, however, having discovered circular needles and all, often knit the body of the shawl first from a provisional cast on, pick up stitches from each side and knit the border in the round. They then 'knit on' the edging, so that when the edging is done, so is the shawl! No binding off. 

Sometimes the border pattern is such that it can be knitted at the same time the body is (if it is a simple non directional diamond, for instance) and the edging is knitted in the round, and bound off with doubled yarn. That's going to be up to the individual knitter. 

...............and one of these is the way I propose that we do this. We'll learn everything from choosing the lace, figuring out how much yarn we need, to casting on, to figuring out our own personal knitting styles (western, eastern, combination) and how to make them work with the sometimes 'different' Estonian charts, how to pick up and knit the stitches for the border, how to 'knit on' the edging, and finally, how to block. A LOT of this will be 'old hat' to many of us; some things....not so much. 

Remember, though, that this is about you guys helping ME to get a class together, and your reward (and frankly, mine too) will be a shawl to brag about (or a scarf, whichever). I hope to get a degree out of it, too, of course, but frankly? 

I'm not certain the shawl isn't going to be a better result. 

Don't get me wrong here: I LIKE Wikipedia. However, it's not always the sine qua non of sources.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Do i qualify as a guinea pig.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

So funny!!When I read the title, I pictured little guinea pigs with backpacks hiking on a trail towards an adventure in the woods!!
The shawl is absolutely gorgeous. But I am afraid that the only knitting I can do (and that is very slowly) is the basic knit and purl. I do not know how to do yarn overs and all that stuff.
Good luck with your class.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish I could join in on the fun. Good luck to you and everyone participating. Please let the rest of us know how the "class" is doing and most importantly how the unique adventure effects your masters degree.&#127891;


----------



## knittingporky (Mar 8, 2013)

This probably wont help but might make you smile.
My Dad was an instructor in the Army for many years. He always told me there were 2 hard-and-fast rules when teaching.
1 - Know your Subject and
2 - Break down your lesson into sections as follows (and to quote him)
"* Tell 'em what you're going to tell 'em
* Tell 'em why you're telling 'em
* Tell 'em
* Tell 'em what you've told 'em
* Tell 'em now you've told 'em to go do it."

Many years later when I went on a training course (on how to give a lecture), this is the technique I used, not only did I pass, but they were so impressed I was asked back the following year to be an Instructor on the same course!

I also COULD knit the shawl, however I think I would rather chop my arms off than do another 'heirloom' piece, unless it was for a very special person (like my daughters or a grandchild, when they arrive)


----------



## Taunty (Jun 7, 2014)

I just back into knitting and at one time owned a yarn store but would be willing to jump in with you.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you teaching in person or online? I would be an online guinea pig.


----------



## rivercircle (Jan 25, 2015)

You have a guinea pig here! I am a returning beginner and would like to develop a comfort level with circular needles to focus on well made socks at some point. BTW, congrats on your endeavors. 
Oh, want to let you know that I knit continental style and I'm not sure if this would be suitable for your class.?


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Just starting to learn more difficult stitches than purl/ knit count me in please. I am in the UK .


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to be a part of your class. Count me in!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

My 5 year old granddaughter just got a guinia pig last Sunday. I would love to make her one.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm thinking about this. I've tried to make a lace shawl with little success. I could be a definite challenge for you. If you could teach me you could probably teach anyone.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

rainie said:


> Just for you http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet%7Cknitting&sort=best&query=guinea%20pig
> I know that's not what you meant. That shawl is astounding.


Thank you for my first chuckle of the day!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

dianaiad, 
Sounds like fun, just finishing the toes of my grandson's socks and thinking of my next project. Count me in. Will send pm for more info


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to join....but have a question. I have done from easy to not as complex as the wedding shawl...can the learning be style of knitting? Think I just came up with my own answer...beginner pattern with continental vs. "Throw" ?


----------



## Star of Logy Bay (Jan 12, 2012)

I would be interested! Keep me posted!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

Count me in!!! I am very excited about this!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh would love to do those. Are you likely to repeat this later in the year? I'm snowed under with things I've promised to make for people (currently a sweater I promised hubby a year ago)


----------



## PYRM (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in.. Estonion Lace intrigues me.


----------



## PYRM (Dec 11, 2011)

Can not tell an o from an a in the dark without glasses, turned the light on, I really can spell.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Years ago I purchased a book on this type of lace knitting. 

No, never did anything with it, except to look at the pictures. 

What amount of time do you think 'the class' will have to expend?

I'm interested but time and procrastination are part of my M.O. plus am studying to become a Bat Mitzvah in May. After that I'm game!!


----------



## GiffFylz56 (Jan 17, 2015)

I would love to do this with you. Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> This is my favorite. Unfortunately, it's not in English.
> 
> P.S. I could knit that shawl, I've knit socks with 0000 needles, but I have no use for it in this life or as an heirloom.


fergablu2, those are adorable guinea pigs! I just got on KP for my morning read with my coffee, and this is the first thread that I opened, and there were your pigs. How cute, and gave me a smile to start my day off right!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It has been my dream to make a Estonian Lace Shawl. Actually bought the book but am intimidated a little about starting it. You came along with this project at a perfect time. Please count me in and good luck!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I tried several times to knit with Grignasco Knits Merinosilk 25 to make a shawl. I would get in several rows, found it very hard to read my knitting. Would have to frog it. I had such high hopes. I too bought a knitted lace magazine for inspiration. Ended up using two strands together so I could manage it. Ended up with a scarf, a nice long one, but i finally finished it just a few days ago. Whew! Hopefully no one looks too closely. It's not my best work.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

rainie said:


> Just for you http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&craft=crochet%7Cknitting&sort=best&query=guinea%20pig
> I know that's not what you meant. That shawl is astounding.


I love it!


----------



## stenochic (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, my name is Rita and trust me I am truly a beginner in the knitting world. I do knit & purl well,but yo`s, ssk, etc. throw me. So if I fit the bill for your project, please let me know.


----------



## LaKrett (Jul 1, 2012)

I would love to join in. I knit socks and like using small needles so I'm ready for a new adventure &#128525;


----------



## Mark50 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, I'm a little confused. Would we be knitting a scarf or the lovely shawl? I love knitting shawls because they are never the wrong size  

I've never tried the Hapsaalu techniques, but nupps are on my list of things to learn before i die... So I'm probably in on this one.


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

dianaiad said:


> ...............and one of these is the way I propose that we do this. We'll learn everything from choosing the lace, figuring out how much yarn we need, to casting on, to figuring out our own personal knitting styles (western, eastern, combination) and how to make them work with the sometimes 'different' Estonian charts, how to pick up and knit the stitches for the border, how to 'knit on' the edging, and finally, how to block. A LOT of this will be 'old hat' to many of us; some things....not so much.


Sounds like a "class" I would like! Can I still join in?

Kate


----------



## leinbaug (Apr 5, 2013)

I would love to join in and have you teach me!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I would be willing to try this. Just happen to have some lace yarn that I bought on impulse and it is calling me from its storage box. Sounds like this might be the impulse to get me to do something with it.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Sure I'll help. This is the first lace shawl I ever attempted for a friend's 65th birthday. The NUPPS almost killed me; plus I was using silk yarn and it was VERY THIN!!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

dianaiad said:


> ............Don't get me wrong here: I LIKE Wikipedia. However, it's not always the sine qua non of sources.


I would be the first to agree--any source that shows Princess Grace on her wedding day wearing *" The dress consisted of a bodice with an attached under-bodice and skirt support."* which was a silk *"peau de soie and lace masterpiece.....The bride wore an elegant wedding dress. It was a high-necked, long-sleeved gown with a fitted torso and billowing skirt. The dress materials included "twenty-five yards of silk taffeta, one hundred yards of silk net, peau de soie, tulle and 125-year-old Brussels rose point lace."*

The Wiki authorities obviously had no training in couture construction since the lace was an overlay with the dress being a form fitted bodice with sheer sleeves. The torso was not suspended from the lace but connected to the skirt since she wore a separate petticoat along with the dress's built in one. The waist detail was very popular at the time and was not a detached cummerbund since that would have been too "man" style and she had enough issues with the royal court as it was.

Like You Tube there are no credentials or degrees for educational background and as you would know those don't mean that much either. Coming from a science based academic background, I was shunned by those in the arts/humanities so learned quickly to negotiate my way through. "If you can't make it in your degree there is always education" has never changed and probably never will. Unlike many I learned the needle arts with my fine embroidery getting me into Edith Head's old alma mater. I had to abandon all my years of autodidactic lace making (where I taught shuttle tatting at the UW) while attending design school as they looked down on it as "busy" work that had no place in couture. However, while teaching tatting I had access to archives of finishing school primers etc. and so soon learned that the more modern texts left much to be desired. Even in design school they did not teach all their "secrets" and without draping and the included fitting portion (limited to the females only), I came more aware of the lack of sharing of skills. They knew nothing of stretch techniques, nor did they want to, where I had taken Stretch and Sew prior and had made sewn sweaters. I was the only student ever to take both the fashion design and the men's tailoring at that school, and was lucky since the design got changed to manufacturing and the men's tailoring closed. After a trip to Victoria, BC where I went into a lace shop that had all hand made laces, I soon realized there was no profit in that as the person doing all the work to create such beauty. I abandoned my lace work and focused then on crochet lace. Much faster and easier to produce, let alone there was a good niche in the market at that time for it. Mine exceeded the standard hippie granny square work at the time and so was greatly sought after. This was all in the finest thread available at the time so like my lace work I have never known anything larger until closing my business in the late '80s.

As you are aware there are many forms of laces from different regions with my background in central European. Other cultures adapted to their markets with what was available to them let alone what knowledge they had been given mostly through apprenticeship and oral instruction. One of my specialties was also padded/corded Irish crocheted laces since that was not a common lace. Many now know the Romanian version which both were emulations of the real needle corded Venetian laces which were not only expensive (and thus coveted) but were only produced, like the glass works, in the shops of or near Venice. So the poorer based societies made do with the crocheted and tatted versions. Knitting as you know then came later and like all the other laces was mostly for embellishment that lead to borders etc. With more separation of the sexes during the industrial era, and the dissolving of the guilds, more women were expected to create their own embellishments and home décor and thus the present day customs. I have always seen things like silk ribbon and how it changed societies by influencing those trying to better their status by influencing fashion trends. Just part of my education.

I had always hoped there would be a movement in education to go back to the form of needlecraft in all its forms with more focus on the basics of understanding how loops are created, twisted and worked into fabrics, and abandon the old form of rote teaching methods for techniques. Along with other important things like weaving, spinning, dying and lab focused fabric analysis. Then it could be up to the student as to which direction they wanted to go in from there. We have enough aping going on presently with the globalization and need to raise our standards to more than Euro-Asian. What would You Tube have been like if it were more evidence based with instructors required to meet higher standards and offer more than their own knowledge of the art. Why Nancy Zieman has been one of my favorites since she uses all forms of new and simplified techniques to help others enjoy fine finished products and not talk down to the public with her upper level degree training as the only way things can be done. The polar opposite to me being Martha Pullen and Stewart--I had my fill of those kind of instructors in my life.

Forgive this Troll for his snorting but hope you can get the results you are hoping for and complete your degree--who knows--YOU could be the one that changes the course of history!!!


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

You want a guy with big fingers to knit using small needles? Sure, I will take the challenge. I like doing detailed things and this looks like it would be fun.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

How much yarn is needed? I might be in with yarn I have stashed but need to know so I can take what indeed withme. Going to visit daughter next week in Peru.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting offer..I would like to be in your teaching experiment. 

My biggest adventure to date was the Hitofude Cartigan by Hiroko Fukatsu. It was rewarding in learning new techiques. One of the biggest aides was being able to learn from others experiences with the pattern. Selfish of me, but joining your experiment in teaching should be a similiar experience!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Exactly why I never ventured much into open work in knitting. My former experience was through my Good Housekeeping that showed it made in lace yarns with 00s (which were smaller then). I was more familiar with silk thread (3 strands of actual silk filament) and so avoided the large needles since my lace work was dense motifs like the machine made of today. You can imagine the time involved making such laces let alone in a stole, no matter how simple the lace pattern. In tatting some of the most simplest are the longest to create much footage let alone a single yard. I always tell people to consider the poor women sitting over a bucket of coals to stay warm with gauntlets only to warm her hands making fine needle laces with tiny sewing needles and threads. With all that tying and concealing ends and all just so the royalty and later merchants could wear their prestigious ruffled lace collars--all handmade and hand cared for by servitude/slave labor. And they had the nerve to put down Romans that wore togas--I have yet to see a knitted lace garment from that time period. Maybe they would have been more happy and murdered less humans if they had sweaters and shawls instead :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## Marienkaeferoma (Mar 29, 2012)

Left handed knitter here. I usually throw, but can also knit left handed continental. I have some beautiful Madeleine Tosh lace for which I've been looking for a pattern. 
Would we all be following the same pattern?


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh Boy - count me in! I am an experienced knitter with only advanced beginner skills so this will be perfect for me! Sending a PM, too.


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

dianaiad said:


> Would some of you like to join me in a (purely selfish, sort of) adventure?
> 
> I'd like to get a bunch of beginning to intermediate (and highly skilled knitters would be welcome, as well) knitters to help me out. I'm in a Master's degree program aimed at teaching me how to teach. It's a program in "instructional design and curriculum," basically teaching me how to teach stuff--and frankly, I'm really tired of grammar, composition and teaching engineering students how to write a comprehensible sentence. So....I'd like to try something else.
> would like to make the wedding shawl!
> ...


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

dianaiad said:


> well, WE may be doing something with fingering wool and size three or four needles....but the 'wedding ring shawls" were done in 'cobweb' (finer than lace) and sometimes the needle sizes, depending on the product desired, went up to size 5's.
> 
> Haapsalu shawls..from Estonia...actually 'borrow' from the Russian and Scandanavian traditions, both. What makes them unique is the frame/border/edging form, and the fineness of the fabric. These ultra fine shawls were very special ones; 'presentation' shawls.
> 
> ...


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, oh - guess my reply didn't post. What I wanted to know is if you do or do NOT want us to buy the yarn and needles before class?


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

knittingporky said:


> This probably wont help but might make you smile.
> My Dad was an instructor in the Army for many years. He always told me there were 2 hard-and-fast rules when teaching.
> 1 - Know your Subject and
> 2 - Break down your lesson into sections as follows (and to quote him)
> ...


That's exactly how we were taught in the Navy to be instructors.


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

would like to do the knitting shawl!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm game. Consider me a intermediate/advanced knitter. Always up for a challenge.


----------



## Sarahjane R (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm game too. Intermediate/advanced knitter. Always love a new challenge!


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

How long is the class?


----------



## lioness9 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm interested, but can't seem to figure out how to send a private message...


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to try and join in. Hope I can stick with it if it gets complicated.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to be included for both shawls. I have been knitting for 51 years so I consider myself an intermediate knitter. I love to knit lace, socks, and cable patterns.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

OK I am in as well. Will there be enough time to order yarn online? I cannot get supplies like that locally...unless I can do with Paton's Kroy sock yarn??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am interested also. I do not have a large stash of yarn, so I would definitely need to buy yarn. I have tried to do KAL before, but have had little success because by the time I find the yarn and needles needed, the class has moved on. so, hope you give us time to get things together. I am a thrower and an advanced beginner. I have done some lace projects, so I understand the basics there. Will send you a PM.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

knitbee said:


> Sure I'll help. This is the first lace shawl I ever attempted for a friend's 65th birthday. The NUPPS almost killed me; plus I was using silk yarn and it was VERY THIN!!!!


Wow, Knitbee, that is gorgeous!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Do you know that KP sponsors classes? So, it is possible to teach your class right here. Or, Ravelry.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

lioness9 said:


> I'm interested, but can't seem to figure out how to send a private message...


Cick on her name in blue, then you should see Send PM in dark blue...click on that.


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Wow, Knitbee, that is gorgeous!


Thank you. It was a labor of love.


----------



## Connie Procrastinator (Feb 13, 2015)

I would love to join in. As you can see by my name I need prodding at times.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I want try want wedding shawls or fancy lace ones I have never done one.


----------



## KTGriff (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't have internet but 2 or 3 times a week. The price of living in Amish farm country and won't change cause I love it. Would enjoy trying your adventure! Am going to download pattern now. Kathy


----------



## ginnyacton (Dec 16, 2014)

I am interested in helping. I am a rank beginner and would love some help (and help you in return). How do I get in touch with you? What supplies do we need? Would love to make that gorgeous blue scarf.


----------



## Silver Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

I would love to Join your class. Thanks!!


----------



## lioness9 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's another guinea pig! High level intermediate skill, very little work on teensy needles so far - just socks on US#1. PM coming your way!


----------



## Bre (Jan 6, 2015)

i can't figure out what you are proposing to have people knit. do you have a photograph?
thanks


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I would be interested in knitting a shawl, if you would let us know the particulars.


----------



## prism (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll join. I am a new knitter. I have completed the required scarf and taken a lace knitting class. 
prism


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Do i qualify as a guinea pig.


You look like you qualify as a 'subject matter expert!"

............and I desperately need those, too. (grin)

Send me a PM, if you haven't already, so that I can include you in the class.

Thanks!

Diana


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

knittingporky said:


> This probably wont help but might make you smile.
> My Dad was an instructor in the Army for many years. He always told me there were 2 hard-and-fast rules when teaching.
> 1 - Know your Subject and
> 2 - Break down your lesson into sections as follows (and to quote him)
> ...


(grin)

Did you know that modern theories of teaching are almost all based upon the success achieved by Army instructors in WWII?

I kid you not; they are. Just read any fancy book on teaching by Dick and Carey, Gagne, etc. No matter how much jargon gets used, or how much psychobabble gets included, it all goes back to training methods in the military. If you look really close, they'll all admit it, too!

If you'd like to help me design this course, send me a PM.

Diana


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

belindamoody said:


> I would love to join....but have a question. I have done from easy to not as complex as the wedding shawl...can the learning be style of knitting? Think I just came up with my own answer...beginner pattern with continental vs. "Throw" ?


I'm absolutely going to be dealing with knitting styles. Actually, I've noticed that this is one of the big problems beginning lace knitters have; people who tell them that they are 'doing it wrong."

You aren't, y'know. You just need to learn how to 'read' the charts according to the style of knitting that best suits you.

Send me a PM, if you haven't already, and help me design this class.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

knitbee said:


> Sure I'll help. This is the first lace shawl I ever attempted for a friend's 65th birthday. The NUPPS almost killed me; plus I was using silk yarn and it was VERY THIN!!!!


Oh, my, that is beautiful!

Please join in and help me design this course!

Send me a PM and I'll get more information out to you next week.

Diana


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

katel70 said:


> Sounds like a "class" I would like! Can I still join in?
> 
> Kate


ABSOLUTELY!

Send me a PM (if you haven't already)

I'll be getting the information out early next week to give everybody a 'start date."


----------



## Chris1953 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a beginning knitter and I would LOVE to be taught how to do this! I am in like FLYNN!


----------



## Franlsf (Mar 5, 2014)

I am interested. I have been wanting to learn to knit lacy patterns.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

maleknitter said:


> You want a guy with big fingers to knit using small needles? Sure, I will take the challenge. I like doing detailed things and this looks like it would be fun.


Absolutely!

Please send me a PM so that I can get you the beginning information early next week.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Marienkaeferoma said:


> Left handed knitter here. I usually throw, but can also knit left handed continental. I have some beautiful Madeleine Tosh lace for which I've been looking for a pattern.
> Would we all be following the same pattern?


As to the pattern:

No, you'll all be learning how to choose the lace and 'designing' your own pattern. That means that if you want to do one of the examples in my opening post, you can; you just have to figure out the lace patterns used and do a little math.

Don't worry, though....it's not hard. I HATE arithmetic and I can do it. 

Send me a PM if you'd like to join in.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

demitybaughman said:


> Oh, oh - guess my reply didn't post. What I wanted to know is if you do or do NOT want us to buy the yarn and needles before class?


Oh, NO, I mean, you can go drool a little, but the first couple of classes will be about choosing the yarn and needles.

Did you send me a PM?

If not, will you? I'll get more information out to you early next week with all the details.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

JoyEB said:


> How long is the class?


MY deadline is July...

(grin)

However, the class length will be 'as long as it takes to get everybody happy.' it's 'asynchronous," that is, once it's up and done, it will be one that people can 'drop into' when they want to, and take at their own pace.

Now YOU guys, as my 'beta students,' will be helping me design the course, so it'll be more time-definite, but I hope to have all the information and classes up, from beginning to finish, by the end of May.

...but that's my timetable, it won't 'go away' then.

Diana


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

alidakyle said:


> OK I am in as well. Will there be enough time to order yarn online? I cannot get supplies like that locally...unless I can do with Paton's Kroy sock yarn??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


The first couple of classes will be about choosing patterns, yarn and needle sizes. There will be plenty of time to order supplies!

Sock yarn is a little on the heavy side for true Estonian knitting, but there are some lace patterns that look really good in fingering weight yarn. You can choose your pattern according to that. It depends on what you want to do.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

ginnyacton said:


> I am interested in helping. I am a rank beginner and would love some help (and help you in return). How do I get in touch with you? What supplies do we need? Would love to make that gorgeous blue scarf.


Ginny, send me a PM...

I'll be getting the information on the first classes (and where to go to access them) early next week.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Bre said:


> i can't figure out what you are proposing to have people knit. do you have a photograph?
> thanks


Ah...you have CAUGHT ME!

You guys will be choosing your own patterns (actually, you'll be designing your own projects) by choosing lace patterns and doing a little math.

It's going to be fun, and I can't wait to see what everyone chooses to do!


----------



## VickieJ (Dec 24, 2011)

I'd like to participate, please. Very interested in the Estonian scarf. Not only is patience a virtue, in my case it's a necessity. I might need a bit of hand holding to get through this, but I'm game if you are!


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

dianaiad said:


> I'm absolutely going to be dealing with knitting styles. Actually, I've noticed that this is one of the big problems beginning lace knitters have; people who tell them that they are 'doing it wrong."
> 
> You aren't, y'know. You just need to learn how to 'read' the charts according to the style of knitting that best suits you.
> 
> Send me a PM, if you haven't already, and help me design this class.


Along with the "throw vs continental" issue there is the lefty issue... I struggled to find my own way despite as you said "people who tell them that they are 'doing it wrong'." Focus on the outcome, not the details of the method...

THanks for understanding!

Kate


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

This sounds wonderful. Count me in. I'm an intermediate to advanced knitter.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Count me in, I love a challenge! I've been knitting for almost 60 years and have knitted several lace projects, but have never made up my own pattern, so it's something knew to try.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Count me in, I love a challenge! I've been knitting for almost 60 years and have knitted several lace projects, but have never made up my own pattern, so it's something knew to try.


Thank you for the help, Dodie!

Shoot me a PM (if you haven't already) and I'll have the information out to everybody early next week.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Beautiful shawls-----I wouldn't even attempt them. Beautiful-Beautiful


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

EqLady said:


> Wow, Knitbee, that is gorgeous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiltermouse said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

would be willing to try estonian wedding shawl


----------



## grandmaK08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting challenge!

I've finished one shawl, and am currently working on a lacy cowl using lace-weight yarn and size US 10 1/2 needles.

Count me in!


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm new to KP, but in the last 2 weeks I've learned so much by reading posts. I'd love to be a part of the group working on the shaw. Looks like Quite a challenge!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

PattyComstock said:


> I'm new to KP, but in the last 2 weeks I've learned so much by reading posts. I'd love to be a part of the group working on the shaw. Looks like Quite a challenge!


Oh, it will be...but hey, it's going to be fun, and a 'passing grade' is a glorious piece of knitting that you will be very proud to show off!

I'm starting to get more excited than I should be, actually. 

Be sure to send me a PM about this!

Thanks.


----------



## Granny2eleven (Feb 13, 2015)

I am interested in knitting the Estonian Lace shawl and the Wedding shawl.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> Beautiful shawls-----I wouldn't even attempt them. Beautiful-Beautiful


If you wish you could knit them but are scared of the challenge, this sounds like a golden opportunity! Struggling to figure it out on your own (with KPers' advice) is one thing -- but dianaiad is all about teaching you how to make one of those beautiful shawls! And you'd be doing her a favor, helping students do more than they dreamed they could do is one of the happy parts of being a teacher. If you'd like to know how to knit one of those beautiful shawls but it seems beyond you, I hope you'll PM her. Sounds to me like you're just the kind of guinea pig she's looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

mirium said:


> If you wish you could knit them but are scared of the challenge, this sounds like a golden opportunity! Struggling to figure it out on your own (with KPers' advice) is one thing -- but dianaiad is all about teaching you how to make one of those beautiful shawls! And you'd be doing her a favor, helping students do more than they dreamed they could do is one of the happy parts of being a teacher. If you'd like to know how to knit one of those beautiful shawls but it seems beyond you, I hope you'll PM her. Sounds to me like you're just the kind of guinea pig she's looking for. :thumbup:


ABsolutely!

This class is about you helping me design the class...that will be about me helping you learn how to knit the shawls. We'll be starting from the very basics; if you can do a knit stitch, a purl stitch and a yarn over, you've got the skills you need to give it a try!

Thanks, mirium, you are exactly right, and I'm getting more and more excited. This is going to be so much more fun than even I thought!


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

I would love to do this but I have more on my plate than I can handle now.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

OK. I think I better join in. I want to learn to knit something lovely and you'll have a student whose learning style is definitely not typical. Unless you decide I'm too difficult and expel me from class we'll both benefit. Thank you.

How long will I have to get my yarn? I see you will start us out with working out a pattern and choosing yarn, I still want a time frame for it. Maybe I'm already being too difficult.

I've seen some beautiful photos in this thread. If I can do something anywhere near that lovely I'll be thoroughly amazed.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

The first class will be about choosing patterns, yarn and needles. I hope to have a relaxed, fun, session with this; no pressure. 

Now I'm under a time constraint, but you guys won't be!!


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

dianaiad said:


> You sound like exactly the sort of knitter who would be a big help! Mind you, such shawls generally are not knitted with needles quite that small.
> 
> As for the cute little guinea pigs: Nope...it's not in English. I just hit the 'translate' button on the page in the hope that, just maybe, I could figure out the pattern.
> 
> ...


I love it!!!! My favorite is English to Japanese to English. Has to do with sentence structure as much as the words.

Count me in. The blue scarf and the shawl.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Would love to participate. Please let me know the de etails!


----------



## XtopherCB (Feb 13, 2015)

brand new on the forum, but have been on ravelry and knittinghelp.com for a while (same user name at both). GrumpyGramma let me know about this project and i'd love to participate!


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

I have always wanted to knit a shawl like the blue one shown but I'm really afraid to challenge myself to that level of insanity . I'm not sure what level I'm at in my knitting . I've knitted the Splendid Triangle Shawl by Lion Brand , Elizabeth Zimmermen's Tomten Jacket ,Einstein 
Not-so-warm Coat by Sally Melville , Cabled Wrap and Hat (Wrap) by Lion Brand,and I'm currently knitting on my Top down Raglan Cardigan. I knit English and I knit slow because work just gets in the way of my knitting. I'm a visual knitter when it comes to learning new techniques . GrumpyGramma was kind enough to let me know about your class and I really appreciate her for that but I'm not sure if I have the yarn in my stash needed to join the class. Can you tell me how much I would need for the blue shawl and is it to late to join in ? I would have to give this serious thought as I do have a project on needles that I need to get done BUT I have promised a light weight lacy wrap to my daughter which she has been waiting very patiently for.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, nanakiss...

Send me a PM. 

I'll be sending the class info to everybody next week...don't worry yet about yarn or needles; that's what the first class is for!

And this class is for knitters of all levels: some of us know a lot more than others, and the idea is to get us all to the level of WE CAN KNIT ANYTHING WE WANT TO!

Well, in lace, anyway. 

you will be helping me a lot if you join!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome XtopherCB.
You will love Knitters Paradise. One word of caution, this is a very addictive site, and there are way to many enablers. 

This project is going to be so much fun.....


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Dianaiad - I would love to participate. I can knit, purl, read patterns and can read my stitches enough to frog back and repair mistakes. However, I know nothing about reading charts and am a coward - I've avoided them! If I meet your requirements, I am ready and willing to learn. Sounds like an excellent opportunity to gain some knowledge. So, I guess I am saying yes!


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have already PM'd you. It occurs that I might need to mention I have terrible difficulties with charts. I have an eye problem called NYSTAGMUS. I put it in caps so it would be easier to look up. I'm told that 15% of the population has this issue. 

To put it simply the eye muscles don't always move smoothly across a line. I'm so jealous of those who can do those lovely counted cross stitch designs. I can mess up the plastic canvas designs. I have a collection of pretty snowflakes and one of little cottages. Keep torturing myself trying them. 

Tried some cross stitch designs that are simply black and white. Thought they would be simpler. Can even screw up the ones that are appropriate for 6 year olds. Have a nice board and the magnetic strips to just show the line I'm working on. I can still manage to mess that up. 

You can imagine my fun with Excel. Word descriptions I can manage and do well. I would love to manage charts but if it's only charts and no word descriptions I just don't bother anymore. If it's a chart accompanied by words it's great. I then use the charts to make sure what I'm doing resembles the chart. 

I have tried to explain this simply so those of you who have the symptoms and feel stupid will realize you're not. It's a physical issue. If you have friends who have complained or you notice they seem to have problems doing what seems so simple to you, and havent yet figured out what the issue is, you might mention this. 

I was even fired from an accounting job years ago for messing up. Back in the days of computer punch cards I was one of 3 auditors. The other 2 would occasionally have to help me finish my work. I made more mistakes than the other 2. The information was transferred to these pages like excel charts. 

Fast forward 20 years. I'm a nurse in the ER and in grad school. The police had a new test for checking drivers who are stopped for a traffic violation. I was the test dummy since I happened to be standing there when one of the officers wanted to show us. I flunked. He dragged me around the corner to ask what drugs I ws taking. Nothing. Even decaffienated so I could sleep without drugs- you know, crazy work/ school schedule and little sleep time. He dragged me over to an ER doc who watched me flunk the test again. Said 15% of the population has nystagmus in one direction and 15% of those have it in 2 directions. Lack of sleep makes it worse. Then he turned to me and said. Bet you have trouble doing cross stitch. Wow! An answer to my lifetime of frustration. 

Went by the accounting office and found my old boss. He had been trying to find me to apologize. I had divorced, moved, remarried. It seems they gave my job to the lady who had the job before me. Turns out they had to hire 2 more people to do the job I had done. During an audit of the auditors seems I was actually auditing. The other 2 were just signing off and putting the information on those pages for the key punchers. A year after I was fired my boss was at a seminar where they discussed mistakes. How to tell if the auditors were being sloppy, if they had nystagmus or other problems and how to help. He said he felt so terrible once he found out. My only mistakes were transferring to the 30" wide pages. No mistakes in auditing. The other 2 caused 2-3 years of going back through accounts to make corrections. These were bills from the departments submitted for payment. Checks were issued by feeding those punch cards in to the computer. None of mine required repair. Once they ran the numbers my mistakes were way less and were fixed at the time of the key punching. The others required bringing in outside auditors and redoing the books or accounts. Had to go back through and audit all those things again. 

It's not dyslexia. We don't reverse anything. We're the people you see reading with the finger running along the line. Or holding the page kind of sideways. Or using a straight edge. So if you or a friend have this same thing please share whatever you've done to overcome this. I have a cross stitch pattern I'd love to be able to do. EWG


----------



## Jdias1945 (Jan 1, 2015)

I would be interested. My type of shawl. Let me know what I need.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't forget to PM me if you want in. 

I'm so excited about the amazing response to this!


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

Very interesting. I am glad you now know what the problem is. (OOPS - this in response to Luv2knit2 's message)


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tamishc said:


> Very interesting. I am glad you now know what the problem is. (OOPS - this in response to Luv2knit2 's message)


Hi Tamishc. Some nurses I worked with years ago were doing the counted cross stitch in a gazillion color variations. We're talking work large enough to hang over the fireplace. One did a pair of seashore pieces. The sun glistened on some of the sand. There were sparkles in the white frothy waves coming in to the shore. Add in the driftwood, tumbled glass, crabs and such. Another did a pair of wooded landscapes during the fall with changing colors. Someone else did a fruit in the bowl on the table. I just tormented myself trying to do anything. The ones I saw were beautiful. I couldn't do the simplest ones. DH tried coming up with things to help.

I still have problems at times but I'm so GREAT at silk ribbon embroidery and not too bad with knitting needles. But I wanted to mention this so our gracious instructor is aware that some of us won't be able to read charts without words no matter how motivated. I've been wanting to knit one of these for years but the patterns I found were charted and not enough words. Having written out patterns in longhand for my knitting bag, I'm very aware that the charts are probably a lot faster and easier for the designer.

So looking forward to this. Wanted people aware that their knit buddy who sometimes might have a problem might be having this issue. Once I flunked that drug test I had an answer. The magnetic strips help but I have to keep the width narrow also. Think of Readers Digest with the columns as opposed to a page in a regular book. Off to go through my stash for some possibilities. So excited about this.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

lioness9 said:


> I'm interested, but can't seem to figure out how to send a private message...


Put the cursor on the name of the person you wish to send PM to and click then you can go from there.


----------



## Tamishc (Apr 21, 2014)

I am excited too. I am sure that we will all help each other. I think I may need lots of help too, maybe not with charts but with other things. We all learn differently and have different strengths and weaknesses. It is good that you know yours and the reason why so you can stop stressing about it. And, who knows, maybe someone read your message and suddenly they understand themself better and will get it checked out.


Luv2knit2 said:


> Hi Tamishc. Some nurses I worked with years ago were doing the counted cross stitch in a gazillion color variations. We're talking work large enough to hang over the fireplace. One did a pair of seashore pieces. The sun glistened on some of the sand. There were sparkles in the white frothy waves coming in to the shore. Add in the driftwood, tumbled glass, crabs and such. Another did a pair of wooded landscapes during the fall with changing colors. Someone else did a fruit in the bowl on the table. I just tormented myself trying to do anything. The ones I saw were beautiful. I couldn't do the simplest ones. DH tried coming up with things to help.
> 
> I still have problems at times but I'm so GREAT at silk ribbon embroidery and not too bad with knitting needles. But I wanted to mention this so our gracious instructor is aware that some of us won't be able to read charts without words no matter how motivated. I've been wanting to knit one of these for years but the patterns I found were charted and not enough words. Having written out patterns in longhand for my knitting bag, I'm very aware that the charts are probably a lot faster and easier for the designer.
> 
> So looking forward to this. Wanted people aware that their knit buddy who sometimes might have a problem might be having this issue. Once I flunked that drug test I had an answer. The magnetic strips help but I have to keep the width narrow also. Think of Readers Digest with the columns as opposed to a page in a regular book. Off to go through my stash for some possibilities. So excited about this.


----------



## Shirlbida (Oct 14, 2013)

I would like to join the class.


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

Luv2knit2 said:


> I have already PM'd you. It occurs that I might need to mention I have terrible difficulties with charts. I have an eye problem called NYSTAGMUS. I put it in caps so it would be easier to look up. I'm told that 15% of the population has this issue.
> 
> To put it simply the eye muscles don't always move smoothly across a line. I'm so jealous of those who can do those lovely counted cross stitch designs. I can mess up the plastic canvas designs. I have a collection of pretty snowflakes and one of little cottages. Keep torturing myself trying them.
> 
> ...


EWG...I am familiar with your condition because I am an eye doctor. Is there a point at which you can turn your head or move your chin that makes the nystagmus less prononunced? It's called a null point. Do you wear eyeglasses? Vision correction can help to reduce the nystagmus as well. You will definitely have to enlarge charts and even print in order for your eyes to track properly and as you indicated have something to aid you in tracking. Have you seen a Low Vision Specialist? They are well versed in dealing with cases such as yours and can point you in the right direction. (Sorry...no pun intended.)


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi! Could you indicate when, where and how much time for the classes you anticipate? I am pretty sure I would like to try this, but want to make sure I can participate before I commit, if possible. I am a returning knitter, after 30 years, and have no idea what level to claim. My first project when I was 15 was a cabled, collared cardigan that I wore for years and everything else was pretty much on that level. Practical stuff. I would like to learn the lace scarf pattern, if it is suitable for a 75 year old student with dimming eyes and an intent tremor. Love this idea for your master's program. Sounds like you are going to be (or already are) a creative teacher!


----------



## Beverly73 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm ready and willing. Keep me in mind.....ability: upper intermediate knitter. Thanks. Bev


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi knitstiknit. Thanks so much for your suggestions. 

First. I hope I explained well enough to help someone else. My hands were slapped in school when the teacher saw me using a finger to follow the line across the page. I worked so hard at that accounting job but was constantly reprimanded. Then the cross stitch frustration. 

I've worn glasses since high school for nearsightedness. Switched to contacts in my 20's. I wore vent-airs for several years. Yes, my present eye doctor has told me he learned about them in school. &#128512;. Glasses again for about 20 years. Not interested in the soft ones you had to cook. Then back to mono vision contacts about 15 years ago. Uncorrected vision is now 20/15 and I wear a reading lens. Reading glasses are 2 or less. 

Looking back and forth or side to side will send the eyes on a trip. Yes, I tend to tilt things up and to the right so I'm reading at a 45* angle or greater as up and down is much less a problem for me. Yes, I'm right handed. 

I've had eye exams every year since age 16. I've whined to my family doctor over the past 35 years. It wasn't until I flunked the roadside drug test that anyone gave me an answer. Yes, I've had that same "follow the pencil" test every year since I was a little kid. So I felt I needed to say something as there are others like me who haven't yet figured out why they sometimes have problems. Not enough sleep makes it worse and vice versa. I just wanted to address the chart issue as our very brave instructor might not know about this. And I really want to knit one of these. Tired of driving myself crazy trying to do something that's just painful. 

Now. any of you want to mountain climb or repel off a perfectly good rock? How about scuba dive or snorkel? I'm terrific with silk ribbon and beads. Once I talked to my old boss and got such a heartfelt apology I was vindicated. I knew I had worked hard but to find out how good I really was- priceless &#128522;. I came to terms with myself. I can't do everything. Can't leap tall buildings either . 

So looking forward to finally being able to make one of these. And hope you're joining in in case some of us need some further seeing eye suggestions. Actually I feel extremely lucky. I have 2 friends with macular degeneration, and several dealing with retinal repair all due to uncontrolled diabetes. DH was a well controlled diabetic who died almost 10 years ago of a brain tumor. But since he was married to Attila the Hun- I've been teaching diabetics and heart patients- his A1C was less than 6. And mine is always less than 6. If I can help anyone with this one please feel free to PM me. 

Happy knitting to us all!! &#128522;


----------



## Knitstiknit (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Would love to be able to knit a beautiful shawl or scarf, but I have not done any lace knitting. The closest I came was knitting a pair of socks with a lace leg--very easy pattern for most, but not for me. There was a chart, but I converted it to words so I could follow it better. I also made a very easy scarf for my sister that had cat paws running up the centre. I,m in and hope you are very patient. Jinny


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, everybody (and I am so excited about the response to this!)

I'll be sending out all the details late Tuesday afternoon or early Wednesday morning. Our first discussion will be about...what project we are going to go for, how to find the lace patterns, the yarn and the needles for it. 

If you still are brave enough to help me with this project, send me a PM! There's plenty of room.


----------

